# Chausson Odyssee 78 vs Allegro 67



## Addie

Can anyone tell me what the main differences between these vans are in terms of age and/or trim levels? I'm not overly familiar with the Chausson range.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280927782700

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200776215921

Thanks in advance


----------



## Addie

Any ideas?

It would seem a Welcome 85 of a similar vintage is also an identical layout :lol:


----------



## organplayer

*organplayer*

Hi Addie. We had the Chausson Allegro 67 bought new in 04,which we kept for five and half years. The main reason for change was we got fed up with the small continental lounge. The motorhome was, and still is I believe,the top of the Chausson range. One good point about the 04 model and which was discontinued after the 67 model,was the Webasto Dual Top diesel heating system. The insulation is very good and we found with the heating system,it was pretty easy to keep the van warm. Two 110watt solar panels were fitted on the roof,and on a trip up to Nordcap the weather was pretty chilly. With the 24hrs of daylight and the dsl heating system,we were super warm in the Allegro. Never had the slightest problem with the engine or any of the electrics. Hope this gives you a little insight. Finally the dealer shown in the site quoted, Webbs, we found fair and really attentive and quick sorting out any problems, having purchased our last two m/hms from their Reading branch.


----------

